# Told my manager I don't like her



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

I was nervous as heck but I finally did it. I'm leaving this job next week anyway because I hate this company, but that b***h of a manager (seven years my junior) who feels she has the right to treat everyone like dirt and talk about them behind their back doesn't deserve to be a manager because she has horrible people skills, and that's what I told her. She looked at me as if she had no idea what I was talking about! 
I'm SO ANGRY. Not only does this place pay a minimum wage and expect you to comply with all their rules - in the end you're treated like crap and I can't stand it - especially to see how they treat my fellow employees. 
They can go to H***L.


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

At first, I thought you were crazy, but then I saw that you're not going to be working there for much longer.
That takes real balls.. er, ovaries.


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

Sorry what happened. Sucks huh. 

gerard


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Way to go Poeme.  Most people dream about doing what you did.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

ShyFX said:


> Way to go Poeme.  Most people dream about doing what you did.


...they do?


----------



## ShyFX (Mar 6, 2006)

Well I can't speak for everyone, but I've had more than one boss who I'd like to give a piece of my mind to. I'm too much of a sissy though.


----------



## Meta Ridley (Jun 2, 2005)

Hey good for you! I've always thought about doing something like that as well just never had the courage.


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

Good for you Poeme! You spoke up for yourself! And because you did, you don't have to take this manager's crap home with you. You gave it back to her. 

I'm sure that you will get a good night's sleep tonight after telling her off!

I was thinking, could you write a list of constructive criticisms about the manager's skills and give it to her supervisor so that the manager gets retrained? 
This might help future employees and inform the supervisor about her bad attitude that is making the company suffer. Just wondering.


----------



## rusalka (Jan 12, 2004)

Thank you guys 

Well my last day at work was yesterday... the bad manager mumbled something that sounded like "Thanks, Bye" but I'm not sure. She is horrible. The two other managers were very nice though...

Sslhea: That's a good idea too! I was thinking of writing her a letter and giving a copy to her boss. Is that what you had in mind or just a list of cons would be good? Thank you for the support by the way!


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I know how working at a place like that. Before my current job I worked in a group home for the chronically MI and had a couple b***h supervisors. Nothing anyone did was ever right. They complained all of the time. If there were three decisions to make, any of them you made was wrong and they would call you on the carpet for it. Also, we weren't allowed to take our breaks on site. We had to wait for the other staff that was working the other houses to come relieve you. You had to leave the property to take your break. You didn't dare sit around reading the paper. The supervisors would call you on and tell you are sitting idle too much and a waste of money for the agency. The company was ran by a tight wad and he thought paying us $6 was way too much. I should of told them off once I put my resignation in, but I didn't think it was worth it.They told me to make sure to come visit them if I ever came back home. I never did. Hell with them.


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

Poeme said:


> Thank you guys
> 
> Well my last day at work was yesterday... the bad manager mumbled something that sounded like "Thanks, Bye" but I'm not sure. She is horrible. The two other managers were very nice though...
> 
> Sslhea: That's a good idea too! I was thinking of writing her a letter and giving a copy to her boss. Is that what you had in mind or just a list of cons would be good? Thank you for the support by the way!


Hey Poeme,
My suggestion was that you write a letter to the supervisor and tell her to change the label of "manager" to "team player" because your manager acted like a narcissitic dictator. And if you feel confident, I would hint between the lines that your company is lucky that I didn't sue you for a hostile work environment. And tell your supervisor how hard you worked to protect your reputation.

If a company wants happy and productive people, they should treat their staff like royalty.

Once again, I think it's great that you spoke up for yourself. I couldn't at my first major job because my SA was beyond bad. I really should have sued my boss and had him pay for my doctor's bills. 
(((((((Poeme))))) You deserve to be treated with professional courtesy at work!


----------

